# Lenovo L340 suddenly started to throttling



## egebgs (May 5, 2021)

Hello,

A few weeks ago my PC (Lenovo L340/ Intel i7-9750H/ GTX 1650) suddenly started to throttle the CPU. When I play Dota 2 and after 1 match, the speed falls 4000 Mhz to 791.15 Mhz and it locks till I quit the game. I was using ThrottleStop (9.0) even before the start of throttling to increase the time while it wasn't plugged in and increase the performance while gaming. Also, temperatures of the PC change abnormally. One day I played CS: GO which is a relatively old game and I saw the max temperature was 98°C. I checked the temperatures while I was playing and it's generally between 70-80°C. Sometimes the temperatures all of a sudden increase to 90's and deplete to the 70-80°C again.I checked the limits and while it was throttled,  bd prochots starts to be red. I removed the tick on the BD PROCHOT (not Prochot 94°C) but it still drops the FPS (but it doesn't affect the speed, it doesn't drop to 791.15 mhz). I cannot solve why it is doing like that. I'll leave the settings of my ThrottleStop. I Hope you can help me.


----------



## unclewebb (May 5, 2021)

Start by downloading ThrottleStop 9.3









						ThrottleStop (9.5) Download
					

ThrottleStop is a small application designed to monitor for and correct the three main types of CPU throttling that are being used on many lapto




					www.techpowerup.com
				




The first thing I notice is that you are using the 32 multiplier to slow your CPU down. Lenovo set the thermal throttling temperature to 94°C but your computer is hitting 98°C. That means your cooling is inadequate to run your CPU at its rated speed. I do not know when things started to get this bad but I do know that the only way to fix things is to disassemble your laptop and thoroughly clean it. You probably need to replace the thermal paste too. Use something decent like Noctua NT-H2.

BD PROCHOT glowing red means one of two things. Either a sensor has failed or is poorly calibrated and it is feeding a throttling signal to your CPU or this sensor is telling your CPU to throttle for a good reason because something in your laptop is too hot. Using ThrottleStop to clear the BD PROCHOT box tells the CPU to ignore these throttling signals. That can be risky if something inside your computer really is too hot. 

Some Lenovo laptops have a feature where the thermal throttling temperature is varied while you are using your laptop. The new version of ThrottleStop allows you to lock the thermal throttling temperature so you can avoid this problem. In the Options window on the right side look for PROCHOT Offset. If you do not see a lock icon near this setting, I would set PROCHOT Offset to 5 and I would select the Lock PROCHOT Offset option to prevent this value from randomly changing. After you press OK, if you open the Options window back up, you should see a lock icon which confirms that this setting is properly locked.  

The high temps that are causing problems for the CPU might also be causing problems for the Nvidia GPU. That means your Nvidia GPU could be throttling too. After you clean your laptop, if you are still having problems, turn on the ThrottleStop Log File option and go try to play a game for at least 15 minutes. Before you start logging data, go into the Options window and check the Nvidia GPU box to enable GPU monitoring. Attach a log file to your next post so I can see what is going on.


----------



## egebgs (May 5, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Start by downloading ThrottleStop 9.3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. I will clean the inside of the laptop and replace the thermal paste. The problem started when I downloaded the new Windows Update. I really do not know which update was it but it was published this month. If it will not solve the throttling, I will update this post with my GPU monitoring data.


----------



## unclewebb (May 5, 2021)

@egebgs - Most people with your CPU use ThrottleStop to lower the CPU core and CPU cache offset voltages by at least -100 mV for each. This can significantly help with your CPU temperature. Give that a try in the FIVR window if this is not locked. Some Windows update / BIOS update can lock out CPU voltage control.


----------



## egebgs (May 6, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> @egebgs - Most people with your CPU use ThrottleStop to lower the CPU core and CPU cache offset voltages by at least -100 mV for each. This can significantly help with your CPU temperature. Give that a try in the FIVR window if this is not locked. Some Windows update / BIOS update can lock out CPU voltage control.


This helped a lot. After going deeper into ThrottleStop to prevent throttling, the fans of the PC started to burst instantly because of the instant increases of the PKG Power. Thanks a lot.


----------

